# E-Control wiring diagram



## 110753 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I have a Burstner Delfin 680 2005 on a Renault chassis, and am having problems with the e-control system. I have taken it to Lucas and they need a wiring diagram for thew e-control system before they will look at it.
If anyone could help it would be much appreciated.
The problem i have is the door open alarm is on permanently when i turn the e-box on.
Allan.


----------

